# Downloading Keynote



## mackers123 (Mar 29, 2013)

I have Mac OS X 10.6.8. When I try to download keynote it tells me I need a newer operating system. Can I get Keynote for this OS and if yes how and can I get it for free Thanks


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The version that is Sold in the App Store requires something newer than Snow Leopard. At least Lion.

You can buy a retail disk for the iWork suite. Although Apple has stopped selling it, there are retailers out there that have copies for sale, or eBay.

It is not "Free" software", so you have to pay for it.


----------



## mackers123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks for your answer. How do I upgrade to Lion or newer OS


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You can download it via the Mac App Store. Just Search for Lion. It is one of the top Sellers in the store.


----------



## mackers123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks!!!


----------



## mackers123 (Mar 29, 2013)

They are telling me my computer is not compatible. Is there a way to find out why?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

These are the system requirements for Lion: System requirements for OS X Lion and Mac OS X v10.6


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What Mac do you have?


----------



## mackers123 (Mar 29, 2013)

i dont have enough memory - how do I get this


----------



## mackers123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Hardware Overview:

Model Name: MacBook
Model Identifier: MacBook4,1
Processor Name: Intel Core 2 Duo
Processor Speed: 2.4 GHz
Number Of Processors: 1
Total Number Of Cores: 2
L2 Cache: 3 MB
Memory: 2 GB
Bus Speed: 800 MHz
Boot ROM Version: MB41.00C1.B00
SMC Version (system): 1.31f1
Serial Number (system): xxxxxxxxxxxxx
Hardware UUID: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
Sudden Motion Sensor:
State: Enabled


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Mountain Lion's requirement is 2GB of RAM, which you have. The problem is your MacBook is just 1 year too old. MacBook4,1 is early 2008, and the ML requires late 2008 unibody MacBooks (MacBook5,1) or early 2009 MacBooks (MacBook5,2) or newer.

You should be able to install Lion, if it's still available in the store, but AFAIK it was removed from the store once ML came out. In order to get Lion, you may have to contact Apple support and see if it can be added to your Apple ID, for a fee of course. From a blog about it;


> The good news is that Lion _is_ still available from Apple... but you have to call Apple to get it. It will cost you US$20 and will come to you as a redeemable code that you will use in the Mac App Store, which means that you will need a Mac running at least 10.6.8 to use the code.
> 
> The only weird part is that the Apple Support salesman said that it may take "up to a couple of days" to get the redemption code. I'm not sure why that is, but my guess is that if you haven't upgraded to Lion yet, waiting another day or two won't be a huge deal.
> 
> ...


----------



## mackers123 (Mar 29, 2013)

Thanks a lot for you help. I am in Canada so I will contact Apple here.

Thanks again


----------

